# Draiks '09 Haunt Display



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Here it is folks,my first ever haunt. I'm very proud of what I've accomplished with this.I received many compliments and and got many ToTs.A few of them small ones were to scared to come up with out their parents(probably because of the fog.We started of with 3 bowls and were left with half of one.As always, tell me what you think. 

view from the front.









closer up,and at night.









Vibria and a pumpkin









Witchy table,the soda was added after every one left


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Dezmodius Usher, working part time as a gravedigger









Frenchie,my secret reaper gift 









Cyclops JoL,carved by my little sis









Cherub for your thoughts









cool,huh?









the rest are here:
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=483


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

cool. Love those bottles I have one that looks like that tall one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm so happy to see that Vibria made it in time for the party And isn't that creature in the basket the one you made for a contest?

We have a "Myra Mains" tombstone as part of our display as well. She really gets around

You sister did an excellent job on the jack-o-lantern.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome job draik!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice work Draik, Nice to see Dezmodius Usher pitching in and help keep the dead buried.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Draik, you should post a picture of your sister's JOL on the 2009 JOL thread


----------

